# Iphone UKM app



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I use the Iphone app quite alot, for the most part it is great. However i cannot seem to create a thread, when i try to start a new thread the app closes down?

Thought you should know.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup same here!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bowen86 said:


> I use the Iphone app quite alot, for the most part it is great. However i cannot seem to create a thread, when i try to start a new thread the app closes down?
> 
> Thought you should know.


same, its a bug that needs fixing... only one ive found so far though tbf x x


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Use Tapatalk, you can use it on other forums as well, if you add the Chrome plugin you can also get alerted of new PM's


----------

